# I'm looking for Giovanni Maria Trabaci madrigals & only find keyboards music why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> He sutch a keyboard player sutch an organist ect...
> 
> His music beautiful like non other, i have Trabaci 2 book's of keyboard music 7 cds, and i have became a die hard fan of Trabaci, so were can i find his madrigals, what cd please???
> 
> ...


----------

